# complete novice needs help with injured pigeon



## tk34ca (Jun 28, 2010)

I have an injured pigeon - has large hole/injury to chest just below top of wing. He/she is drinking if I drip salt/sugar solution on to his beak. He appears alert and struggles to avoid being picked up/captured. 

What, if anything, can be done to help him/her?

Please help as I have no experience of pigeons at all


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Can yo take it to a vet? Can you post a photo of the injury and the bird? Does it bleed?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Thanks for rescuing the pigeon.

Keep him in a secure receptacle (cage, box, upturned laundry basket, whatever you have) away from other animals, in a quiet not-too-bright area. He sounds feisty, but if this is a very recent wound he may suffer a shock-like reaction, so if you can provide warmth (heat pad, hot water bottle well wrapped) that may help. He may be past the stage of needing heat, but no harm in being safe. Kitchen (paper) towel or other soft 'bedding'.

You say he has already taken some rehydrating mix - that's good. He can also have his beak dipped below nostrils into a small pot of the mixture. As he is struggly, you could wrap him in a towel or similar whilst trying that, to free you up from having to restrain him.

Can you tell us where you are? If the wound was recently inflicted by a predator he would need antibiotics. If not, then the cause of the wound needs to be established so it can be treated. We may be able to point you to a rehabber or pigeon-friendly wildlife rescue, and/or vet.

John


----------



## tk34ca (Jun 28, 2010)

I suspect the wound would have been inflicted by a predator as it is quite large and there doesn't appear to be any other sign of injury. There is a very small smear of blood in the feathers near the injury (which is probably 2-3cm round and open to the chest). I am in Bristol UK. 
The injury looks similar to that in the photos posted by:
Injured homing pigeon found in Sandusky, Michigan except that the injury looks smaller and is under the top of the wing and therefore more difficult to see. I am told the RSPCA and local vets will put the pigeon to sleep rather than give him/her a chance - any ideas about the antibiotics or what else I can do?


----------



## tk34ca (Jun 28, 2010)

Tried dipping the beak in to the rehydrating mix and was horrified to see new blood fill his beak and drop to the bottom of the glass. I gave up on that and reverted to the dripping on his beak which he seemed to be OK with. He is still feisty but I am worried that he is still bleeding as the blood was fresh and I suspect the wound is at least two days old as that is when we first saw him. Should I leave him alone as he is still bleeding internally or continue to try to rehydrate him?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd think that if he has taken in some of the rehydration mix, you could leave that for now.

He does need attention, and you might try Companion Care vet franchise at Filton (as the only one listed for Bristol area)

http://www.companioncare.co.uk/bristolfilton.html

Don't know what their policy is at _this_ branch, but we do know that several of these practices will see pigeons and have someone who is reasonably or well experienced with avians. They are located inside Pets-at-Home stores.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If the blood starts to fill the mouth so that it inteferes with bleeding then it can be drawn from the mouth by gently holding him head down with the tip of the beak just touching the water.

There is always.the danger that the vet will not be familiar with the injury and euthanase but a Companion Care vet in London (Retief Ehlers) recently carried out surgery on a friend's pigeon and I can forward his e-mails and photos if you pm me your e-mail address. There are also full details with photos of crop surgery on the web that I can track down.

These are the two rescue centres nearest to you if you need them:

WOWLS
4 Elidyr Road
Treowen
Newbridge
South Wales 
NP11 3EE 

Phone / Fax : 01495 244417 

Emergency Number 24hr: 07831 623627 




Oak & Furrows Wildlife Rescue 
9 Elm View 
Somerford Keynes 
Cirencester 
Gloucestershire 
GL7 6DH 

Tel: 01285 862439


----------



## tk34ca (Jun 28, 2010)

Unfortunately Companioncare Vets in Filton will assess to see if able to be released but will not treat in the event of the sort of injury the pigeon has. I will try WOWLS and Oak & Furrows. In the meantime, thank you very much for your support and assistance. Much appreciate Tina


----------

